# Animierte! Explosion



## Punicalol (8. März 2007)

Guten Tag =D

Ich suche nun schon seit längerem nach einem Tutorial für eine animierte Explosion.
Ich habe mich damit ein bischen in 3D Studio Max beschäftigt allerdings sieht mir das dann immer zu plump aus. Natürlich weiss ich nicht genau ob das mit Ps/Ir überhaupt möglich ist. Ich hoffe es mal. ^^ Jedenfalls möchte ich übertreiben das es richtig perfekt aussieht. ^^ Erfordert sicherlich ne Menge arbeit aber im Moment hab ich keine Idee wie. ^^

Ok angehängt hab ich ne Grafik wies aussehen sollte nur halt animiert. ^^

mfg
Martin


----------



## tobee (8. März 2007)

Dafür würde ich dir aber kein Photoshop empfehlen. Eine schöne Explosion
kann man ja hinkriegen. Aber wenn das ganze noch animiert sein muss wird
es schwierig.


----------



## Punicalol (8. März 2007)

Hättest du eine Programmempfehlung für mich?


----------



## Navy (8. März 2007)

Wenn Du Geld hast Cinema4D, wenn Du mehr Geld, etwas Geduld und etwas höhere Ansprüche hast 3dsMax oder SoftimageXSI aber wenn Du sehr viel Geld, viel Geduld und qualitativ sehr hochwertig arbeiten willst nimm Maya.


----------



## Punicalol (8. März 2007)

Was Maya is teurer als 3D Studio Max. 
Dachte das wäre das beste Programm. 


Also mit Image Ready is da auch nix möglich? :O


----------



## Leola13 (8. März 2007)

Hai,

mit IR fügst du einzelne Bilder zu einer Animation zusammen. Das würde bedeuten, du müsstest mit sehr, sehr viel Handarbeit die Stufen der Explosion erstellen.

Da du schon mit 3DMAx angefangen hast, würde ich dir raten, damit weiter zumachen.
Im 3D Forum sollten sich dazu einige Tipps und tutorials finden lassen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Kaiyo (9. März 2007)

Hallo,
ich hab da einen Link für dich wo eine animierte Explosion erstellt wird:

http://www.lunacore.com/photoshop/tutorials/tut008.htm

ist auf englisch und am Ende der Seite wird die Explosion in Slowmotion gezeigt.


Kaiyo


----------

